# Sargent charger fan: does it ever go off?



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

My experience so far with the Sargent charger system in my Autocruise is that the cooling fan runs constantly.

I thought that it may stop, when the battery was fully charged and then start again when the charger was 'doing some work' but it doesn't seem to do that.

Anyone know if it should or not?

Ta muchly.

Harvey


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sargent*

Hi

What type of Sargent "box" do you have?

Sargent are members of the forum, so with any luck they will pick this up.

Russell


----------



## drh (Oct 5, 2008)

it could be that you are still using 12 volt try turning everything off for a while and see what happens


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

I Have a Starburst with the same charger, I think ours stops when the battery is charged but as I am 50% deaf I cannot be sure.
Because the fan drives the boss mad when we go to bed I tend to switch off the charger at bedtime knowing we will not be drawing power during the night.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We to used to turn of the charger at bedtime because the fan ran all the while, when charger turned on.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Response to comments:

It is an EC200 ( PSU 2007 ), would welcome comment from Sargent.

Not using any 12v; 'van at home 'resting'.

Is that 25% in each ear, or..........................?  The fan is not too bothersome: in't cupboard away from bed area but I'm just curious..........

Thanks will await further comment.

ps: Is there a Sargent fan club? ............


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe the 200 runs continuously
The 325 is operated via a thermal sensor and has several speeds depending on the level of cooling required.
C.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Constantly!*

I think you will find it runs all the time.

Ours did when we bought the 'van... except it wasnt charging the batteries! Chelston fitted a new (older!?) one which cured the battery charging, but the fan doesnt work on it, which actually is great at night time.

It never feels to warm even in summer, and I used to check it very regularly.

(We were actually sent a replacement charger... but it didnt fit, had the wrong number of plugs.)

On the basis of what we have experienced I think I would either wire a thermostat or a "night time" switch into the fan circuit. It is a little to loud for us (well not at the moment!).

Grant


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine is noisy all the time, very annoying because it is under the passenger seat.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fan running constantly*

Hi,

I can confirm that the PSU2007 does have a continuously running fan when connected to mains. The only way to stop the fan is to turn off the charger once you know the battery is fully topped up. The new system on the 2008 model vans doesn't have a fan at all.

Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Clive and Karl and others for comment.

For those of you who are disturbed by the fan running: or think that if it runs constantly when your 'van is 'resting' it may one day seize up; I have a small 'Ctek' charger and a similar, but cheaper 'Tronic' bought from Lidl which it is easy to attach to the battery and plug in to one of the 13amp sockets and I am now using that to monitor and charge the leisure battery.

Harvey


----------

